
Ask HN: Aggregator focused on interesting, well written articles? - eafkuor
I love finding well written articles about things I&#x27;ve never even thought before, such as this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23089782<p>Is there any aggregator similar to HN, but focused on this kind of submission?
======
iwangulenko
I think "well-written" is subjective, so how to aggregate it so everyone finds
the content interesting?

